# Are The Tail Probability Of



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there any chance for my fish's tail to be formed again in you opinion? If tail is not reformed, will the fish always remain the same as in this upside position like now? And if remains like this, is it proper to do euthanasia?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah that tail isn't growing back.n it looks like they have him marked for supper. That suks. Forgive me if its just the picture or because I'm seeing it on a phone but your water looks nasty.surely its just shitty pics. If they eat past the fin(into the meat)it won't grow back.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks alot better. I hope at least part of the tail can grow back, but the good thing is it looks like it can swim rather normally upright. I totally missed this thread when you first posted it.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

There might be hope. Check this guy out, he recovered fairly well, although he still had a nub for a tail. Good luck.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea he looks better. Definately a solo fish now. He can't swim normally, and will eventually end up as supper.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fish looks 20x better! Props to you my man! That fish looked like a gonner to me.awesome job!

Is that the same fish?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

how far to the meat will it not grow back my golds attacked one of there own go figure and it was approx 1/8-1/4 inch into the meat i figured it would never grow back after about a month it grew all back 100% so to my surprise it does grow back in some instances.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you for your valuable comments

renewal seems to be difficult, but I still have hope


----------

